# Black and Gold Pen Blanks



## keithlong (Apr 28, 2020)

I am in need of at least 10 of these blanks made. If you are interested, please let me know. These are for graduation gifts. Thanks


----------



## GraiDawg (Apr 29, 2020)

have you considered trustone?


----------



## erichardson (Apr 30, 2020)

@keithlong I can make you black and gold pen blanks. Let me know if you want me to make them.


----------

